# Heimkino Komplettsystem



## nillebvb (14. Mai 2015)

Moin erstmal 

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Tipps von euch:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kompletten Heimkinosystem (Beamer, Leinwand, 5.1 Sound)
Die Entfernung vom Beamer (Deckenbefestigung) zur Leinwand kann maximal  ca. 4 Meter betragen. 
Welche größe der Leinwand würdet ihr bei diesem Abstand empfehlen? (Oder wird dies durch den Beamer begrenzt)
Der Beamer wird zum zocken (PS3 /PS4) und zum Filme gucken verwendet.
Insgesamt stehen mir ca 1200 Euro zur verfügung. Bekommt man für das Geld schon etwas interessantes?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Bagui (14. Mai 2015)

Also ich würde pauschal zum genannten Budget nein sagen, ist zu wenig.
Ich verkaufe und verbaue solche Systeme und plane dies auch entsprechend und mit den Marken welche ich einsetze würde ich allein schon für eine Rahmenbildwand auf 400-500€ kommen. Größe so 1,8m bis 2m breite
Dazu brauchst du noch einen Projektorhalter, falls du den an der Decke anbringen möchtest. Aber hier sollte auch recht günstige Lösungen geben, denke mit 50€ kannst du da rechnen. 
Zum Beamer, welche Auflösung soll dieser haben? Du bekommst sicherlich etwas für 300-500€ auch in Full HD aber dann wird dieser warscheinlich nicht sehr Lichstark sein, falls du deinen Raum zu 100% abdunkeln kannst sollte dies auch kein Problem sein. 
Ja günstigen 5.1 Sound, da solltest du bei Teufel fündig werden, musst dich mal durch das Sortiment klicken findest bestimmt etwas passendes. 
Dazu brauchst du noch entsprechende HDMI Kabel welche lang genug und qualitativ sehr hochwertig sein sollten. 15m solltest du ab 50€ finden.


----------



## nillebvb (14. Mai 2015)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe und verbaue solche Systeme und plane dies auch entsprechend und mit den Marken welche ich einsetze würde ich allein schon für eine Rahmenbildwand auf 400-500€ kommen. Größe so 1,8m bis 2m breite



Ich hätte gedacht dass ich bei der Leinwand ein wenig sparen kann. Ein Kumpel hat ne rollade als Leinwand. Sprich zum herausziehen . Diese ist an der decke befestigt. Würde so etwas auch favorisieren weil mein tv noch an der wand hängt. Oder ist eine gute Leinwand sehr wichtig?


----------



## Venom89 (14. Mai 2015)

Also alleine was das Soundsystem angeht (wenn du keinen Teufel Ramsch möchtest)

Solltest du ca einplanen:

AV Receiver: Pioneer VSX-329 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~175€

4 Regallautsprecher: 2x Canton GLE 420 Paar (verschiedene Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 350€

Centerlautsprecher: Canton GLE 455 StÃ¼ck (verschiedene Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 130€

Subwoofer: Mivoc Hype 10 G2 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 130€

Da wären wir dann schon bei 785€ ohne Kabel. (Kabel sind vllt 20-30€)


Das sind natürlich nur Beispiele. Lautsprecher sollten immer zur Probe gehört werden. 



Wenn du dich natürlich mit sowas Consono 35 Mk3 "5.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel zufrieden gibst (AV Receiver benötigst du ebenfalls)

bist du mit "nur" 475 dabei. Aber als "Heimkino" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Icepeakjr (14. Mai 2015)

Zusammenstellung nicht empfehlenswert.. 
Habe es gelöscht


----------



## Venom89 (14. Mai 2015)

Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein? 

Hast du diese Lautsprecher überhaupt schon mal gehört? Oder schaust du nur nach der anzahl der Basschassis?
Seit langem die schlechteste Zusammenstellung die ich jemals gesehen habe. 

Das sind KEINE Lautsprecher für einen 20qm Raum und was bei 100€ an Qualität hängen bleiben kann bei, 2 Tieftönern, 1 Mitteltöner, ein Hochtöner + Weiche und Gehäuse... 
kann man sich denken.

Da kann man nur eines empfehlen: IGNORIEREN


----------



## nillebvb (15. Mai 2015)

Also du würdest ein eigen zusammen gestelltes System einem System von einem Hersteller vorziehen.? Oder macht es keine Unterschied?


----------



## nillebvb (15. Mai 2015)

Also du würdest ein eigen zusammen gestelltes System einem System von  einem Hersteller vorziehen? Oder macht es keine Unterschied?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Also alleine was das Soundsystem angeht (wenn du keinen Teufel Ramsch möchtest)
> 
> Solltest du ca einplanen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Du solltest dir vor allem erst mal was anhören.
Am besten in richtigen Hifi Studios oder bei Bekannten die sich mit dem Thema auskennen.

1200 ist mehr als Knapp. Da kann man gerade so mit hinkommen, wenn es nur um die Beschallung geht.

Alleine eine hochwertige Leinwand kann aber schon in ähnlichen Bereichen liegen, wie dein Gesamtbudget.

Und ich wiederum würde dafür nicht mal einen halben meiner Lautsprecher bekommen...

Ist alles ne Sache der Relationen, von daher lege ich dir nochmals Probe hören nahe, dann haste ein Gefühl in welche Richtung es gehen soll...


----------



## JPW (15. Mai 2015)

Bagui schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du noch entsprechende HDMI Kabel welche lang genug und qualitativ sehr hochwertig sein sollten. 15m solltest du ab 50€ finden.



Kenne mich zwar mit Leinwand und Beamer nicht aus, aber der letzte Punkt ist Quatsch. HDMI Kabel kannst du das günstigste nehmen solange der Stecker nicht auseinander fällt. 
Da das Signal digital ist kommt es entweder an oder nicht. Ich habe ein günstiges 10m Kabel von Amazon  hier und das funktioniert perfekt. 

Vergoldete Anschlüsse ist auch nur Voodoo. 

Und beim Sound schliesse ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Setze lieber auf richtige Lautsprecher und AV Reciever. Falls du nicht so viel in den Ton investieren willst kannst du ja auch erstmal 2.1 anschaffen. Mit einem modularen System ist später was darzustellen ja sehr einfach. 
Und natürlich Probehören!


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Bei HDMI ab 10m sollte es dann schon das zweit günstigste sein... 

Hatte schon mehrere Male den Fall, dass Bildstörungen/Artefakt Bildung und schließlich kurzzeitige Signalabbrüche auftraten.

Und wenn eine feste Verlegung geplant ist, sollte man lieber einmal etwa mehr ausgeben als sich dann zu ärgern.

Besser und schlechter heißt bei HDMI dann: geht oder geht nicht.


----------



## JPW (15. Mai 2015)

Ist HDMI nicht sogar nur bis 10m spezifiziert? 

Ich habe ja gesagt, nicht das aller günstigste, wo die Stecker auseinanderfallen.
Aber extra Premium Kabel braucht man nicht.


----------



## nillebvb (15. Mai 2015)

Schonmal Danke füre eure Antwort.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich trotzdem noch  

Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei sich im Wohnzimmer ebenfalls ein Heimkino. Dort wird eine Leinwand (Rollo) ca. 2,5m x 1,8 und ein Acer Beamer (H6510CB) verwendet (zusammen 800 €). Mit der Bildqualität bin eigentlich ganz zu frieden (besser geht ja immer). Sein 5.1 Soundsystem lag bei 2000€ (keine genaue Info über Hersteller) und sieht sehr edel aus. Deswegen auch die Frage ob es wirklich so teuer sein muss? oder ob andere Preiskategorien ähnliche klänge bringen? (ich werde mir Soundsysteme im Fachmarkt anhören) Sind Kopfhörer mit 5.1 oder 7.1 Sound sinnvolle Alternativen? (krasser Nachteil ist natürlich dass man diese auch immer tragen muss)


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

nillebvb schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke füre eure Antwort.
> 
> Ein paar Fragen hätte ich trotzdem noch
> 
> Deswegen auch die Frage ob es wirklich so teuer sein muss? oder ob andere Preiskategorien ähnliche klänge bringen? (ich werde mir Soundsysteme im Fachmarkt anhören) Sind Kopfhörer mit 5.1 oder 7.1 Sound sinnvolle Alternativen? (krasser Nachteil ist natürlich dass man diese auch immer tragen muss)



Schau und hör dir einfach mal ein par gängige Kandidaten an.
Dann bekommst du ja ein Gefühl für die Preise.
Nubert, Klippsch, B&W, Dali, Canton, Heco usw...

Kopfhörer sind da wirklich eher eine schlechte Alternative zu einem richtigen System.


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2015)

nillebvb schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht dass ich bei der Leinwand ein  wenig sparen kann.


Eine Leinwand für 400-500 € bei so einem günstigen Beamer ist auch nicht sinnvoll. Am günstigsten kommst du wohl mit einer selbstgebauten Rahmenleinwand weg. Rollleinwände würde ich bei dem Budget schnell vergessen, das wird nix.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Centerlautsprecher: Canton GLE 455 StÃ¼ck (verschiedene Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 130€


Sollten es wirklich die Canton werden, würde ich das Ding streichen und den Center gleich zu den anderen Lautsprechern ausführen.

Ich schließe mich der Empfehlung an, geh mal in einen Fachmarkt und überlege ob du nicht vielleicht etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2015)

Beamerguide gelesen?

Die ideale Leinwandgröße hängt nicht vom Abstand des Beamers zur Leinwand ab sondern vom Sitzabstand zur Leinwand. Sitzabstand=Bildbreite*1,37 ist hier wohl ein guter Kompromiss (THX Norm)

Wenn du eine günstige aber einigermaßen gute Leinwand willst ist wohl wirklich eine selbst gebaute Rahmenleinwand (selbst gebauter Rahmen + professionelles Tuch) die beste Option. Alternativ eine billige Rollleinwand aber diese sind meist nicht wirklich gut weil ihre Oberfläche nicht wirklich glatt ist; das bieten nur (sehr teure) seilverspannte Rollleinwände- und eben Rahmenleinwände.

Als Beamer kommt etwa ein Benq W1070 oder W1070+ in Frage. Vielleicht ein Acer X152H oder so.


----------



## feder19 (15. Mai 2015)

Man muss nur bedenken, dass der TE ins Heimkino einsteigen möchte....da muss man nicht gleich das teuerste vom teuersten haben. Ich habe damals günstig von 900 auf 530€ reduziert das Teufel Theater 200 Mk2 geschossen, und damit kann man echt zufrieden sein. Fürs zocken allemal, und klar geht es nach oben immer weiter, aber insgesamt ist es erst mal ein Klangerlebnis. Hab das ganze annem Yammi-Receiver für 300 (auch reduziert gewesen von 500) dran, und das wummst einem um die Ohren, aber es kommt auch genug Emotionalität rüber wenn sie gefordert ist Klar 1200 insgesamt ist nen bisschen knapp, vlt lieber noch nen Monat warten und nochmal 400 Euronen drauf packen.
Schnäppchenjäger muss man sein, dann geht da auch was.


----------



## Offset (15. Mai 2015)

Eventuell kann man sich die Anlage auch (teilweise)  gebraucht zusammenkaufen. Da kann man teilweise richtige Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2015)

Das Teuerste vom Teuersten? Man kann für ein Heimkino auch ganz problemlos das hundertfache des Budgets ausgeben und ist immer noch nicht am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt.
Gebrauchtkauf ist ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit, nur 5 gleiche Lautsprecher zu finden ist nicht unbedingt einfach.


----------



## feder19 (16. Mai 2015)

Ist mir schon klar. Was dieser Satz ausdrücken sollte ist, dass nicht erst mal kollektiv mit der Nase gerümpft werden sollte, wenn jemand mit einem kleineren Budget daherkommt (und vlt auch nicht mehr ausgeben kann) und man eher versuchen könnte auf das Budget einzugehen und dementsprechend für den individuellen Fall konstruktive Vorschläge zu machen.


----------



## soth (16. Mai 2015)

Deshalb kam auch schon der Vorschlag Probe hören zu gehen, damit er selbst entscheiden kann ob weniger auch ausreicht. Das selbe gilt natürlich für den Beamer ...
Ich persönlich entscheide mich beispielsweise schon seit geraumer Zeit dafür zu sparen, weil sich Ansprüche und Budget nicht decken.


----------



## nillebvb (21. Mai 2015)

So ich habe mir heute ein paar Soundsysteme angehört und habe mich für ein Budget von ca. 800 € entschieden. Habt ihr in diesem Preissegment Erfahrungen und Tipps?


----------



## Körschgen (21. Mai 2015)

Was hast du denn gehört?
Du sollst dir ja selbst ein Bild machen was zu deiner Musik und deinen Ansprüchen passt?!


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2015)

Wie 800€? Nur für das Soundsystem oder für alles?


----------



## feder19 (21. Mai 2015)

Ultima 40 Surround "5.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel

grad um 200 Tacken reduziert, genau 800  bin ja Teufel-Fan, für Budget-Fans genau das richtige.


----------



## nillebvb (21. Mai 2015)

Schonmal danke für eure schnelle Rückmeldung!!

gehört habe ich zum etwas von harman kardon (wurde mir in 2 Läden empfohlen) . oder sind die systeme nicht gut?
Musik ist mir nicht so wirklich wichtig. Eher für Filme und Playstation. Musik wird auch gehört aber spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Ne 800 € für den Sound.   Mein Max fürs Komplettsystem habe ich auf 1600€ (mit Kabel etc.) gesetzt. 

Gibt es momentan vll auch Angebote für Receiver mit 2 HDMI Ausgängen? Da wurde mir gesagt dass Receiver um 300-400 euro meistens nur einen haben.

Was spricht gegen ein Teufel-Gerät?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2015)

Aber nur wenn man noch nichts anderes gehört hat. Teufel hatte seine qualitativ guten Zeiten vor 20 Jahren, was die momentan abliefern können andere zu gleichem Preis auch abliefern, besser wird es dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (21. Mai 2015)

Kabel sollten da allerdings keinen wirklich großen Raum im Budget einnehmen. 2*1,5 Kupfer und gut ist.
hmm... Heco Aleva Serie mal gehört?

Würde wohl Richtung 4 mal Kompakt LS plus Center gehen...


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2015)

800€ für Beamer und Leinwand sind aber knapp bemessen- und eine Budgetaufteilung Video zu Audio 50:50 ist auch sehr Audiolastig. Speziell wenn "Musik nicht so wirklich wichtig ist" würde ich eher in Richtung 1000-1200€ für das Videosystem (=Beamer+Leinwand), 400-600€ für das Audiosystem gehen. Das Bild ist wichtiger für die Immersion.


----------



## feder19 (22. Mai 2015)

Da würde ich dann Superwip recht geben, wenn es eher für Filme und Games ist, dann gibts auch was billigeres, das richtig knallt. Und da kann man dann auch ruhig zu Teufel greifen. Ich nutze mein Soundsystem auch nur für Filme und Games, immer wieder geil. Gerade bringt es zB Red Dead Redemption zum Leben


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Mai 2015)

Die Teufel anlage ist Mist


----------



## feder19 (25. Mai 2015)

immer wieder schön Teufel-Hater zu sehen. Ich schätze mal, dass 90% der Hater noch nie eine Teufel-Anlage gehört haben, ich sag nur Stichwort Direktvertrieb, Probehören ist da nicht so einfach


----------



## xSauklauex (25. Mai 2015)

Was du bei Teufel bekommst deckt sich Meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem Preis


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> immer wieder schön Teufel-Hater zu sehen. Ich schätze mal, dass 90% der Hater noch nie eine Teufel-Anlage gehört haben, ich sag nur Stichwort Direktvertrieb, Probehören ist da nicht so einfach




Ich hab schon diverse Teufel Sets gehört und die sind bei weitem nicht so gut wie die von Quadral oder Heco oder Nubert und auch Dali ist deutlich besser also ich bitte dich erzähl mir kein Quark  Einzig schlechter ist da nur noch Bose !Aber Nubert zb oder Klipsch sind welten besser als Teufel


----------



## feder19 (25. Mai 2015)

Ja Leute mir ist schon klar, dass es weitaus bessere Sets da draußen gibt, als Teufel herstellt, aber von der Preis-Leistung her sind die immer noch ganz oben mit dabei, vor allen Dingen wenn man bei einem ihrer Aktionspreise zuschlägt. Hätte ich damals für 500€ bei Nubert eingekauft, käme bei weitem nicht das Feeling auf wie mit dem Theater 200 Mk2. Kannst ja mal gucken was du bei Nubert dafür bekommst


----------



## Körschgen (25. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal gucken was du bei Nubert dafür bekommst



Weniger Geraffel mit besserer Qualität, mich konnte bisher auch noch keine Teufel Anlage überzeugen...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Mai 2015)

Trz ist Nubert und Co besser als Teufel 

icj würde lieber sparen und geduld mitbringen und nubert oder Heco holen Teufel kannst du wirlicj nicjt mit Nubert vergleichen glaub mir da bezahlt man wirklich für die Qualität ich hatte schon diverse Sets und Nubert hat bis jetzt am meisten überzeugt ! Da werden viele meiner Meinung sein Teufel wird jahr zu jahr schlechter seitdem sie aufgekauft wurden

Ich würde meine Lautsprecher nie mehr her geben ! Bin sowas von zufrieden mit meiner Aufstellung hier und viele Freunde und Bekannte sind jedes mal angetan von meiner  Anlage ! Klar hat es ne stange Geld gekostet aber es ist einfach ein Genuss


----------



## Superwip (25. Mai 2015)

Ich würde davon abraten mehr in das Soundsystem zu investieren wenn nicht insgesamt wesentlich mehr investiert wird; das Videosystem sollte Vorrang haben.

Wenn man der Meinung ist das es etwas besseres als Teufel gibt was ich nicht beurteilen kann dann sollte man mit den Alternativen im selben Preisbereich bleiben.


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2015)

Bevor du 800 € für das Teufel System ausgibst, schau dir die Heco Victa Serie an...Die machen genauso Bumm Bumm...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Mai 2015)

Klar sollte man bei dem Budget mehr für den Videobereich ausgeben trz darfst du jetzt keine Brüllwürfel kaufen 

Und die Heco machen definitiv besser bumm 

Solltest dir auf jeden Fall Heco klipsch nubert mal angucken


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2015)

Die Heco sind auch nicht der Bringer, aber stehen vor allem den Teufel in nix nach und kosten weniger...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Mai 2015)

Die Hecos sind aber deutlich besser  kann man auch in vielen diversen Testberichten lesen


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2015)

Naja ich würde eher sagen gleich schlecht...
Ist alles Presspappe....


----------



## feder19 (26. Mai 2015)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Die Hecos sind aber deutlich besser  kann man auch in vielen diversen Testberichten lesen



Hast du die NuLine 34 als Front und die 24er als Dipol für Rear? Welchen Sub hast du dazu?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Mai 2015)

Ja als Front 

Als Sub den Nuline AW-600


----------

